# Welcome summersun20



## Kivessout (Oct 14, 2020)

@summersun20


----------



## summersun20 (Oct 14, 2020)

Thank you, Kivessout !


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 14, 2020)

@summersun20  You're welcome.  Happy to have you here!


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello @summersun20 
It is nice to see you here. I have seen you around on other forums


----------



## Lee (Oct 14, 2020)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## toetapping (Oct 14, 2020)

to the group summersun20. Good to see you here.


----------



## marti (Oct 14, 2020)

welcome @summersun20


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 15, 2020)

Welcome! Nice to see you here with us


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 15, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Spice (Oct 15, 2020)

Welcome and enjoy the board.


----------



## Naiwen (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Sweet Ann (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello & welcome, summersun20!


----------



## Foxy (Oct 21, 2020)

We're so glad you're here, welcome.


----------



## summersun20 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you all !


----------

